# New to this exciting forum.



## hedge hopper (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, just found this exciting new forum. My name is Paul, from Thame Oxon. Completed a gliding course at Haddenham airfield, Bucks, many years ago, then went back again 10 years since. Been up a few times, but nothing regular now. Looking forward to some friendly chat and information. Happy new year to all. Paul. (hedge hopper)


----------



## Geedee (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Paul and welcome to the family.

Neat name....I used to author a newsletter for my local PFA strut many years ago, and called it the 'Hampshire Hedgehopper'


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2012)

G'day Paul welcome to the Nut house...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard Paul.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 27, 2012)

From one Paul to another, Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 27, 2012)

Too many Paul's here. Hence forth you will be known as Ricky. 

Just kidding. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome from up north, New Paul (Oops, shades of Monty Python here!). You've joined at a great time, as tomorrow is to be one of the most exciting days; Jan is going to have _*two*_ glasses of milk ....


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 27, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Jan is going to have _*two*_ glasses of milk ....



I think we will need a witness or photographic proof of this......


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome, Paul, from the left side of Canader.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2012)

Is your name not Bruce????

Welcome from the great white north Paul.


----------



## hedge hopper (Dec 27, 2012)

Many thanks everyone for the Great Welcome. There's soooo much to look at !! Hope to learn and contribute what I can. Now seems as good-a-time as any as I've got the FLU !!  But I wont pass that on.


----------



## hedge hopper (Dec 27, 2012)

Geedee said:


> Hi Paul and welcome to the family.
> 
> Neat name....I used to author a newsletter for my local PFA strut many years ago, and called it the 'Hampshire Hedgehopper'


Thanks Gary, It can only have been you that I saw at Bottisham's open day 17-10-2010 ! Took some photographs of your excellent cockpit section, very nice indeed !! ...when is it's first flight.....


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Dec 27, 2012)

welcome to the funny farm, Paul you may not be infectious but you may find that we are...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2012)

G'Day Bruce! 

I mean Paul. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 27, 2012)

hedge hopper said:


> Thanks Gary, It can only have been you that I saw at Bottisham's open day 17-10-2010 ! Took some photographs of your excellent cockpit section, very nice indeed !! ...when is it's first flight.....



That would have indeed been me ! .

Many thanks for the comments, very much apreciated. She's moved on quite a bit since 2010. I've added pics to my thread here and also onto my Facebook page. Please come and introduce yourself next time....I'll make sure there's a bottle of Spitfire (they don't do Mustang...yet ! ) put to one side for you


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family.


----------



## hedge hopper (Dec 28, 2012)

Geedee said:


> That would have indeed been me ! .
> 
> Many thanks for the comments, very much apreciated. She's moved on quite a bit since 2010. I've added pics to my thread here and also onto my Facebook page. Please come and introduce yourself next time....I'll make sure there's a bottle of Spitfire (they don't do Mustang...yet ! ) put to one side for you


Hi Gary, Many thanks for the offer, yes ! there definitely should be a Mustang Beer !! Do you have a list of next years venues to display your ever-growing Mustang at ? Weather permitting of course


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome the little Circus of Horrors Rufus...pick yourself a nice wee outfit, any colour but pink, that's Terry's!
_Two_ milk, eh? It'll have to be two _White Russians_ then!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2012)

Gary, quick, get a candy bar! Jan's escaped his room again!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 28, 2012)

I got the jacket, you distract him with a picture of a girl holding a beer, and....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2012)

[email protected], he got to Bill's leg again.....


----------



## Geedee (Dec 29, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Gary, quick, get a candy bar! Jan's escaped his room again!!!



Dude.... a candy bar aint gonna stop him !!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2012)

Better get the nets, and the stun gun. He's already wrecked the Glasgow Central Flower Garden, and was last seen heading for the bars on Sauchiehall Street ....


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

